# Mischung vorkompiliert und quelltextbasiert

## wosch

Moin,

ich versuche mich gerade bei meiner ersten Gentoo-Installation und was mich bisher abschreckt ist weniger die Konfigurationsarbeit, sondern die kompilierungszeiten.

Das ganze mache ich auf einem geliehenen Testnotebook, was zugegebener Massen nicht mehr ganz taufrisch ist, aber auch hochgerechnet auf meinen Quad-Desktop würde eine Installation min 2 Tage dauern.

Nun könnte man ja so argumentieren, dass man das ja nur einmal installiert, aber man will ja auch updates machen und bei größeren Paketen reden wir da wieder von mehreren Stunden.

Nun bin ich der Meinung, dass es eine Menge Pakete gibt, wo man auch durchaus auf vorkompilierte Pakete zurück greifen kann, da die Vorteile durch das optimierte kompilieren sich arg in Grenzen halten.

Grundsätzlich soll Gentoo ja auch vorkompilierte Pakete unterstützen, finden konnte ich aber keine (vermutlich anderes Repositoy).

Wie installaliere ich also überhaupt vorkompilierte Pakete und wo und welche gibt es?

Bevor ich aber so etwas versuche würde ich gerne wissen, ob das denn überhaupt empfehlenswert ist.

Was gibt es da denn für Möglichkeiten und was bekommt man vorkompilliert und vor allem, wie sieht das dann mit Updates aus?

Mal angenommen, ich würde das meiste vorkompiliert nehmen und nur die wichtigsten Libs und den Kernel selbst kompilieren und möchte das ganze Updaten, wie mache ich das dann?

Gruß wosch

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

erstmal Willkommen bei Gentoo und im Forum.

Gentoo unterstützt in gewisser Weise vorkompilierte Pakete, ja. Das Problem dabei ist: Du musst sie quasi selbst vorkompilieren. Zum Beispiel auf einer anderen Kiste (schneller), um sie auf Deiner aktuellen Karre (langsamer) einzuspielen. Ein Paketmaintainer wird nie wissen können, welche Features Du in Deinem Paket haben möchtest (oder auch eben nicht). Statisch vorzukompilieren würde Gentoo einer seiner großen Stärken berauben.

Falls Du das mit der Kompilierzeit also von vorn herein ablehnst, dann wäre vielleicht Sabayon oder Calculate Linux eher das richtige für Dich. Vor allem Calculate macht einen durchaus brauchbaren Eindruck.

P.S.: Es ist im allgemeinen keine gute Idee, ein altes und abgehangenes Notebook für einen Gentoo-Test herzunehmen. Den Porsche vom Händler fährst Du ja auch nicht auf dem Waldweg zur Probe ...

----------

## wosch

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.

Nun, das Notebook habe ich zum testen genommen, weil ich den Vorgang der Installation testen und probieren wollte und weniger das Ergebnis.

Mir war klar, dass ich eine Menge falsch machen werde und dass das Ergebnis eh für die Tonne ist.

Ich wollte nur gucken wie das abläuft, ob ich das hinkriege und ob das überhaupt was für meine Zwecke ist.

Für diesen Zweck wollte ich ungern meine Produktivsysteme mehrere Tage lahmlegen.

Sabayon hatte ich natürlich auch schon ausprobiert und dann versucht einige Programme nachträglich mit emerge zu "optimieren", aber da war die Grundinstallation schon komplett verhunzt, jedenfalls für meinen Zweck.

Alle "Standarddistributionen" haben mehr oder weniger die selben Probleme gehabt und so kam ich auf die Idee, ob ich mir nicht selber was zusammenstelle.

Da gibt es ja durchaus verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Neben Gentoo, das Suse Studio, LfS oder auch einige andere.

Mein Problem bei den Standarddistributionen ist auch weniger die Performance oder gar die Programmgrößen, weil ich denke, dass bei einem Standard-PC das heutzutage kaum noch eine Rolle spielt, sondern die völlig unmöglichen Abhängigkeiten und allgemein die Zusammenstellungen der Distris.

Der Versuch Pulseaudio zu deinstallieren führt nicht selten dazu, dass gleich die ganze DE mit weggeputzt wird oder in Jack tauchen nicht alle Soundkarten auf wenn man die automatische Konfiguration machen lässt.

Oder bestimmte Programme sind zwar vorhanden, unterstützen aber in der installierten Version nur libs die ich gar nicht nutzen will und wiederum ist die Unterstützung für meine gewünschte Umgebung nicht einkompiliert.

Wenn man das alles "repariert", bzw neue Pakete aus den Quellen baut und alle mitgelieferten Tools nciht mehr nutzt, dann kann man auch gut auf so eine Distri verzichten, zudem das ganze System dann eh vergurkt ist.

Daher war meine Idee es mal mit Gentoo zu probieren und gegen 4-5 Stunden hätte ich auch nichts, aber in der Zeit habe ich noch keine grafische Benutzerumgebung hinbekommen.

Von dem kompletten System rede ich ja nicht, aber ein nacktes KDE mit funktionierenden Sound, Browser, Drucker, Netzwerk und Beschleunigter Grafikausgabe sollte es an einem Abend schon sein.

Das Notebook übersetzt nun aber seit gestern Abend X, Mesa und KDE und ist jetzt noch nicht fertig.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

ja, der erste Batzen bis zum lauffähigen System ist schon ein ziemlicher Akt. Und sei froh, einige hier haben ihr erstes Gentoo mit Maschinen installiert, die heute kaum noch zum Taschenrechner reichen.

Aber mal ehrlich ... bei Deinen Anforderungen ... Zähne zusammenbeißen und die Karre durchlaufen lassen. Danach ist es eigentlich halt so wild, weil portage im Prinzip unbemerkt im Hintergrund kompilieren kann, macht ja nichts, wenn's ab und an mal länger dauert. Du kannst in der Zeit ja regulär weiterarbeiten.

Auf meinem System (i7 3770k, 32GB RAM) ist das alles gar kein Thema mehr und angenehm flott.

----------

## wosch

puh,

ich habe es nun auf dem Rechner, wo es auch drauf laufen soll drauf.

Es läuft KDE mit spdif-passthrou, er findet alle Soundkarten und KDM startet automatisch.

Aber was für ein Kampf. Da merkt man erstmal wie wenig Ahnung von Linux man hat.

Die Doku ist ja eigentlich ganz gut und umfangreich und man kann den Leuten, die sich die Arbeit gemacht haben gar nicht genug danken, aber was mir einfach fehlte war das Wissen, was ich nun wirklich brauche.

Eine Grundinstallation, so wie ich mir das vorstelle konnte ich kaum gezielt zusammenstellen, weil ich schlicht nicht wusste was ich installieren muss.

Da war ne Menge Trial&Error dabei.

Eine Sache läuft auch immer noch nicht.

Ich habe mit meinem normalen User unter KDE keine deutsche Tastatur, unter root auf der Konsole aber schon.

Ich vermute, dass ich da was an der X-Config basteln muss, was mich aber wundern würde, wenn ich doch die locales Systemweit gesetzt habe.

Die Menüs und Hilfen in KDE sind auch alle Deutsch, nur die Tastatur nicht.

Unabhängig vom Programm.

Übrigens war der PC mit dem AMD A-3650 mehr als 4 mal so schnell wie das core2duo-Notebook.

Da sieht das Ganze dann schon anders aus.

Mal sehen, ob ich den Rest auch noch hinbekomme.

Neben der Tastatur muss ich noch mit Jack rumbasteln und Guitarix zum laufen kriegen. Etwas, woran ich bei meinem SuSE gescheitert bin.

Da gelang es mir nicht die Gitarre über das USB-Interface anzusprechen und direkt über die OnBoard-Soundkarte auszugeben.

Mal sehen. Macht aber Spass, weil man ne Menge über Linux lernt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *wosch wrote:*   

> Eine Sache läuft auch immer noch nicht.
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem normalen User unter KDE keine deutsche Tastatur, unter root auf der Konsole aber schon.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass ich da was an der X-Config basteln muss, was mich aber wundern würde, wenn ich doch die locales Systemweit gesetzt habe.
> ...

 

Das Keyboard-Layout hat normal nichts mit den locales zu tun.

Die Tastatureinstellung für deinen User kann unter systemsettings --> Eingabegeräte -> Tastatur vorgenommen werden, oder in der konsole mit 

```
$ kcmshell4 kcm_keyboard
```

 kommst du direkt dorthin.

Beachte aber das diese Einstellungen nicht für User und Passworteingabe unter kdm gelten (die bleiben weiterhin im vom X selbst verwendeten default englisch).

----------

## schmidicom

 *wosch wrote:*   

> Aber was für ein Kampf. Da merkt man erstmal wie wenig Ahnung von Linux man hat.
> 
> Die Doku ist ja eigentlich ganz gut und umfangreich und man kann den Leuten, die sich die Arbeit gemacht haben gar nicht genug danken, aber was mir einfach fehlte war das Wissen, was ich nun wirklich brauche.
> 
> Eine Grundinstallation, so wie ich mir das vorstelle konnte ich kaum gezielt zusammenstellen, weil ich schlicht nicht wusste was ich installieren muss.
> ...

 

Mit dem Programm ufed lässt sich die Verwaltung der USE-Flags erheblich vereinfachen wodurch weniger Trail&Error verursacht wird.

 *wosch wrote:*   

> Eine Sache läuft auch immer noch nicht.
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem normalen User unter KDE keine deutsche Tastatur, unter root auf der Konsole aber schon.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass ich da was an der X-Config basteln muss, was mich aber wundern würde, wenn ich doch die locales Systemweit gesetzt habe.
> ...

 

Dem Xorg sind die systemweiten locales leider ziemlich egal. Was auch etwas ist das sich mit Wayland hoffentlich ändert, aber bis dahin muss man das von Hand machen.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Evdev#Keyboard_layout

----------

## musv

 *wosch wrote:*   

> was mich bisher abschreckt ist weniger die Konfigurationsarbeit, sondern die kompilierungszeiten.

 

Du suchst chroot.

Damit aktualisier ich mein Lenovo S12 (Atom) über meinen Hexacore-Xeon.

Aufpassen musst du, dass der große Rechner auch die CPU Instructions des Notebooks beherrscht. Ansonsten stößt du auf dieses Problem.

----------

## wosch

Hui,

danke für die Antworten.

Dann probiere ich das heute Abend mal.

Wie gesagt, auf dem Quad lief das schon ok. Mit den Zeiten konnte man leben.

----------

